# ¿El género de los pronombres depende de la palabra que sustituye o se puede usar siempre neutro?



## davlar

Hola, muy buenas a todos.

No sabía muy bien como enfocar mi preguntar y pido disculpas de antemano por el nombre del hilo.
Hay situaciones en que me genera inquietud saber que género utilizar cuando uso un pronombre.

Ejemplo 1:

Estoy con alguien hablando al lado de la fotocopiadora esperando que salgan mi hoja que acabo de imprimir. Esta persona la coge y yo ¿qué le debería decir "Das ist meins"?Aquí coincide el género de "la hoja" (das Blatt) con "meins" pero si fuera cualquier otra cosa femenina o masculino, ¿podría seguir usando "Das ist meins" para todas las cosas, o debería decir "Das ist meiner/meine" en función del género del objeto poseído?

Ejemplo 2:

Estoy con una señora comprando en una panadería y le pido un pastel. Ella coge uno y yo le quiero decir "Disculpa buena señora ése no, prefiero el otro" En alemán tendría que decir "Enstchuldigen Sie, ich möchte lieber den anderen bitte" porque "Kuchen" es masculino o simplemente puedo hablar genéricamente y decirle "Ich möchte lieber das andere bitte"


Muchísimas gracias.

davlar


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Entiendo muy bien, porque claro, el genero del pronombre depende de la palabra que tengas en la mente (!) cuando lo dices. Así que, en el caso de la fotocopiadora, tambien sería correcto decir "das ist meine" (die Kopie). Pero muchas veces, "meins" funciona muy bien en el sentido de "das ist etwas, was mir gehört" -> "das ist meins". 
Tampoco resulta demasiado difícil imaginarse un caso donde ninguna de las tres formas "meins/meine/meiner" sería incorrecta.

En el ejemplo del pastel, si se trata de un pastel entero, sí, yo diría "ich möchte lieber den anderen (Kuchen)".
Si se trata sólo de un trozo (das Kuchenstück) o de un pastelito pequeño (das süße Stückchen/Teilchen), ich möchte lieber das andere" sería lo adecuado. Si resulta que el pastelito es uno de esos que tienen forma de caracol (die Schnecke), igual podrías decir "Ich möchte lieber die andere".
Y si hay dos pasteles de manzana, iguales, pero uno mucho mas dorado que el otro (por ejemplo), y yo prefiriría un trozo del otro, diría "Ich möchte lieber eins (ein Stück) von dem anderen (Kuchen), bitte".

Espero no haberte confundido aún mas 

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias Susana. La verdad es que esto viene porque tengo un compañero aleman de trabajo, que siempre usa los pronombres en neutro. No sé si es casualidad que justamente los nombres que sustituye siempre son neutros o simplemente es que los alemanes tienen esa praxis. De ahí que creara este hilo en busca de algo de luz.

Por cierto me ha gustado mucho lo de "etwas, dass mir gehört". Así siempre se puede usar "meins", ¿no?...Una pregunta a propósito, ¿por qué etwas siempre se asocia a algo neutro?

Muchas gracias nuevamente.

davlar


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Porque es "das Etwas" 
Duden | Suchen | Etwas

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## davlar

¡No sabía que Etwas era un sustantivo también!

Muy agradecido Susana.

Un saludo,

davlar


----------



## davlar

Siento ser pesado con este tema, pero el otro día he escuchado otros dos ejemplos sobre esto.
En clase de alemán estabamos leyendo varios párrafos (der Abschnitt) y la profesora (alemana por supuesto y por cierto muy buena profesora ) haciendo referencia al último párrafo dijo: das letzte...
¿Por qué no dijo "der letzte"?
Hoy un compañero de trabajo, hablando de un artículo (der Artikel) de una lista me lo señala y me dice "Dies könnten wir..." ¿Por qué no dijo "Diesen könnten wir"?

Susana me lo ha explicado y se lo agradezco, sin embargo me gustaría escuchar alguna otra opinión si puede ser. Mi pregunta es:
Cuando usamos pronombres (sustituyen a un nombre) en alemán, ¿podemos usar siempre el género neutro como si fuera hablando de una cosa en general?. Está claro que se puede usar con el género del nombre al que sustituye, pero si yo lo usara siempre en neutro (meins, dieses/dies...), ¿estaría mal/le sonaría mal a un alemán?

Muchas gracias.


davlar


----------



## davlar

¿Sería alguien tan amable de ayudarme con mi último post?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Alemanita

Creo que sí, que se podría hacer como en castellano:





davlar said:


> leyendo varios párrafos (der Abschnitt) y la profesora (alemana por supuesto y por cierto muy buena profesora ) haciendo referencia al último párrafo dijo: das letzte...
> ¿Por qué no dijo "der letzte"?



lo último (que leimos)



davlar said:


> hablando de un artículo (der Artikel) de una lista me lo señala y me dice "Dies könnten wir..." ¿Por qué no dijo "Diesen könnten wir"?



esto (último que vimos) lo podríamos ...


etc. etc.

porque en todos los idiomas solemos hacer lo mismo, nos olvidamos de si era masculino o femenino y  hablamos 'en general' del tema: el coso ese ...


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias por el aporte.

davlar


----------

